# American Soap Supplies 25% off sale



## CTAnton (Aug 15, 2015)

My opportunity to enable ! Here's your chance to get a tall skinny mold at what I perceive as a great price...enter code 2015SUMMER at checkout...can't speak 
for their fragrance oils except for midnight breeze...I like it,others like it and I'm not recalling any hazards...no ricing or acceleration. I can't speak for discoloration being it went in a black bar of soap.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 15, 2015)

Their T&S Mold is awesome.  If only they had a 30oz one, I'd grab it in a heartbeat.


----------



## amymisha (Aug 16, 2015)

Stop tempting me!!! I'm on a strict no more buying supplies until we move kick. *sigh*

Off to check it out.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 16, 2015)

I went ahead and got some of their fo's. I don't have a paid email and thus can't check the ssrb, and there are no reviews on our spread sheet here. Thought it would be nice to add them here for others to check out looking forward to seeing how they perform!

I already have their ts mold. If I was selling it would be very useful, but being a hobbiest only I use it for swaps instead. Love it, though!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 16, 2015)

I love their T&S mold too.  It is such a good size, and so sturdy.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 16, 2015)

well it is telling me the code is invalid.    So sad.  :-(


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 16, 2015)

2015SUMMER worked for me 7 hours ago...did you use all caps on summer?

Edit, I tried to faux purchase something and it isn't letting me input a coupon code at all...guess one coupon purchase per customer. Hope it works for you! Maybe it ended this afternoon?


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes. I did.   I guess it expired


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 16, 2015)

sorry!


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 17, 2015)

The email I got says the code is good through 8/23

Happy Summer!
  American Soap Supplies is having a summer sale that starts today and runs through August 23rd 2015.
  Our entire site is on sale at 25% off.  This is a great time to try  out some of our new fragrances or stock up on old ones.  We also added a  beautiful selection of glitters to our lineup.  
  You must be logged in as a customer to use the code, and there is a $20.00 minimum order.  Use code: 2015SUMMER
  Have a great week!



lionprincess00 said:


> I went ahead and got some of their fo's. I  don't have a paid email and thus can't check the ssrb, and there are no  reviews on our spread sheet here. Thought it would be nice to add them  here for others to check out:smile: looking forward to seeing how they perform!
> 
> I already have their ts mold. If I was selling it would be very useful,  but being a hobbiest only I use it for swaps instead. Love it,  though!



I just checked ssrb and there isn't a category for American Soap Supplies yet


----------

